# Just really annoyed at my vet and thinking about leaving.



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

I do really like my current vet, but I've been a bit annoyed with him lately. I'm starting to think he's a really good vet for HEALTHY animals/surgery and not so much for animals with "issues".

First there was Fayt and her diabetes/weight loss problem. Basically the response I got was "pump her full of food/increase her insulin". That just really isn't a very good treatment plan for diabetes.

Now Aerith is practically hairless. I took her in, he agreed there was a problem and that it was either hormonal or nutritional. We did a full blood work up (Chem 7, CBC, and Free T4). They said they'd get it back the following monday and so around noon I called to see if I could get a copy. They said sure, come by, and the tech told me everything was "normal" and he'd given it to the vet and he'd call to discuss the results. I NEVER got a call back.

Aerith's Free T4 came back as "borderline low" and numerically was 1.2. When I asked about it the tech said, it was what they still consider "normal", but it's been over 2 weeks and I still haven't heard anything official from my vet. I really feel like my vet has just decided that this is a nutritional thing because I feed them raw and isn't willing to look any further. Aerith is a Lab, which I'm told the breed is notorious for having congenitally low thyroid levels. She's also been severely overweight for most of her life, which is a problem with low thyroid.

I'm really thinking I need a second opinion.

Kbug


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Kbug said:


> I do really like my current vet, but I've been a bit annoyed with him lately. I'm starting to think he's a really good vet for HEALTHY animals/surgery and not so much for animals with "issues".
> Kbug


I think what you said right there says it all. Really, the time we need a good vet the most is when we have an "issue." If a vet isn't helpful at that point, what good is he at all?

Anyone can give vaccines. A regular vet doesn't even need to do surgery. It's when our animals are sick we need a vet we can rely on. Good diagnosticians are hard to find both in the human and animal world.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I would call your current vet back and ask again to discuss the results with him. I'm not saying he's good or that you should stick with him but its possible that it was just unintentional human error on either the tech or vet's part that you didn't get a call back. Even if you get a second opinion (which I probably would in your case) I would still want to know this vet's opinion on the results.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Always get a second opinion...If it were you, and you hadn't heard back you'd be on the phone looking for a new Dr. Time to find out what exactly is going on!


----------



## Kwpgrooming (May 20, 2012)

Hair loss is one of the symptoms of all kinds of issues top 2 being a thyroid issue and diabetes. Get a second opinion.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

I always make it a point that I seek a second opinion regarding serious matters and discuss the issue thoroughly with the vet to clarify points and know what's best to do with my dog.


----------

